# Legal areas



## Andrew (Apr 1, 2017)

Hi I'm new to TN from IL and unlike there almost every public area you go says no collection of ecosystem so on and so forth and I was just kinda curious of some large parcels of public ground where it is legal. Not looking for any honeyholes just a good idea of how to find some public areas. Is LBL legal to mushroom?


----------



## struck (Apr 4, 2017)

Andrew said:


> Hi I'm new to TN from IL and unlike there almost every public area you go says no collection of ecosystem so on and so forth and I was just kinda curious of some large parcels of public ground where it is legal. Not looking for any honeyholes just a good idea of how to find some public areas. Is LBL legal to mushroom?


----------



## struck (Apr 4, 2017)

LBL is legal for sure. I found a few out there in 2011. The wildlife management areas are not legal. I know a great spot in Clarksville but not allowed to hunt it anymore, bummer. I have to find a new area. Gonna get my exercise this year. I'm down with a hunt if you ever want to go.


----------



## Anthony Holt (Apr 4, 2017)

I'm new to fort Campbell and I have been lookin too. I read online that LBL is good. Any place out there in particular? Are any pooping right now?


----------



## struck (Apr 4, 2017)

Anthony Holt said:


> I'm new to fort Campbell and I have been lookin too. I read online that LBL is good. Any place out there in particular? Are any pooping right now?


----------



## struck (Apr 4, 2017)

I have found them at LBL but nothing to brag about. I am in search of a new spot myself. Went out today by the Red river in Clarksville did not find any. I used to hunt FT Campbell till I found out it is illegal. Sucks cuz I know a mother load spot on post! When I find em I'll holla at ya and point you in the right direction.


----------



## Anthony Holt (Apr 4, 2017)

Where at on Fort Campbell have you seen them? I looked all over and couldn't find one.


----------



## Anthony Holt (Apr 4, 2017)

I went to lbl today and didn't find anything.


----------



## struck (Apr 4, 2017)

Anthony Holt said:


> Where at on Fort Campbell have you seen them? I looked all over and couldn't find one.


----------

